# 08 vs 09 onix



## blw (Sep 10, 2004)

My LBS is selling the 08 and the 09 onix. Of course the 08 is discounted- What would make the 09 onix worth the extra money? I would appreciate it if someone could explain the differences and the changes in the new 09 onix. I know the carbon fiber is different, but what does that really mean as far as ride quality goes? Anything else that would help in making an informed decision would be welcomed.
Thanks


----------



## ENVIGADO (Aug 11, 2008)

i only can tell you about the 09.......i been raiding it for 3 months.....is awesome ...the paint job and the design is much cooler than the 08 ......as far the type of carbon i can"t give you much info .....your choice will depend on price point and taste on both models


----------



## blw (Sep 10, 2004)

Does anyone have something that would help with the comparison?


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Can you ride both? Personally, I don't think you will feel much difference. It's going to come down to aesthetics and dollars.


----------

